# St Patricks Day 40% Sale!!!!!!!!



## evolutionpep (Mar 16, 2015)

*YOUR NUMBER ONE SOURCE FOR PEPTIDES IS CELEBRATING ST PATRICK'S DAY WITH LUCKY SALES  40% OFF CODE, BOGO?S, AND SPECIAL PRODUCT DISCOUNTS! SEE THE DETAILS BELOW FOR MORE?
*
*CLICK TODAY* *Research Peptides for Sale | Buy Peptides: Evolution Peptide | Evolution Peptides Research Chems*


*YOUR CHOICE PROMO CODES! CHOOSE ONE CODE PER ORDER:*


*USE CODE* *FREESHIP* *FOR FREE USA SHIPPING!*
*USE CODE **IRISH40* *FOR 40% OFF (DOES NOT APPLY TO COMBO PACKS)*
*USE CODE* *CLEN* *TO HAVE A FREE 30ML CLENBUTEROL ADDED TO YOUR ORDER (MEMBERS ONLY)*


*BUY 1 GET 1 FREE USA PEPTIDES SPECIALS:*


*FRAG - $36.99
GHRP-2 - $23.99
GHRP-6 - $23.99
MOD GRF 1-29 (CJC w/o DAC) - $29.50*


*RESEARCH CHEM SPECIALS:*


*TADALAFIL - $26.99
CLENBUTEROL - $26.99
EXEMESTANE - $36.99*


*OTHER PRODUCTS AVAILABLE:*


*FOLLISTATIN
EPITALON (HOT SELLER!)*


*CHECKOUT OUR NEW FEATURES: EVO?S NEW MOBILE SITE, MEMBER ACCOUNT DASHBOARD, SIMPLIFIED
SECURED CHECKOUT, HELP CENTER AND LOTS MORE.*


----------

